# clomid



## dianewright87 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have had 1 cycle of 50mg clomid but had 4 follices so have been told to scrap this cycle & only take 1/2 tablet each day next cycle has anyone else every been told this & been able to get pregnant on such a low dose?


----------

